# Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II



## chickenboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I am considering buying a Gigabyte 3D Galaxy II watercooling system. I wanted to see if you had any opinions on this cooler. This is my first time watercooling, and I liked that it is all in one kit and not to expensive. I intend to use it to mildly OC an E8400 CPU and an 8800GTX Graphics Card. Also, could anyone recommend a good waterblock for the GTX?

You can find it here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835128015


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im personally against pre-made kits. i had one and it was NOT a performer by any means. how much do you want to spend in all? might have you get something else if possible..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=21306 probably best 8800GTX block


----------



## chickenboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, now that I read more things about it, I see it is not made to last (getting cracks/leaks in just a few months) I am thinking about going with a Swiftech setup (gettin than nice 3 fan radiator). Would you recommend any certain setup? $350 is probably my absolute maximum (for now). This is actually my first build, and want to make a really good computer. Do you have any opinions about using a TEC like the one Swiftech makes? I would like to get good cooling, but do not want to get in over my head. Thanks for the help!


----------



## 21Jake21 (Jun 9, 2008)

Im Looking At The Same One, Any Good?!


----------

